# Used bikes in Ottawa



## mmMike (Jun 12, 2010)

Is there anyone here from Ottawa that would know where I could find a used road bike? I don't really see any used bikes on kijiji, usedottawa.com, or craigslist. Maybe I'm missing a store? I've been to Kunstadt, Tommy and Lefebvre, and Dinardo's skis and wheels. I know there are others but it seems that no stores sell used bikes. I live out of town so it's a little difficult for me to regularly check stores.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

http://www.bikedump.com/ could be a possibility. But keep looking on the sites you listed. I occasionally peruse those sights and see half decent bikes for good prices. Keep an eye out for garage sales. I know it is like finding a diamond in the rough but you may luck out.


----------



## mmMike (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm still checking the sites, but having no luck. Every now and then a good bike comes up for a decent price, but it's not my size.

I just don't understand where everyone's used bikes are going. There obviously must be a decent sized market in Ottawa for road bikes because there are quite a few cycle shops. Do people buy them, then just throw them out? Is there 1000s of bikes just sitting in people's garages?


----------



## hawkman71 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ottawa is a "fit" town from what I've seen visiting my brother. People doing all sorts of stuff all the time. Have you asked at some of those places where they sell the outdoor/hiking/camping supplies? I can't remember the names of the places, but maybe someone there can assist you. Certainly, among those places, will be an employee who also happens to ride a lot.

I know my bro picked up a used road bike as well as a nice mtb off kijiji, and aerobars etc., and has done some mini-tris...


----------



## dandagenais (Jul 12, 2010)

Don't know if you found a bike yet, but if not check triridy.com, in the classifieds


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

are you looking for anything in particular?

Friend of mine is selling an 56" 2005 OPUS Toccatta (Full Dura Ace, Kyserium SL's).
He's in Pembroke area.


----------



## mmMike (Jun 12, 2010)

I imagine that would be out of my price range. I'm looking to spend between $500-800. I'll keep an eye on trirudy.com thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## bwhiting (Jan 28, 2010)

I think usedottawa and kijiji are both good places to look but good buys get snapped up quickly. as mentioned there's trirudy but it's often higher end bikes than what you're looking for. Other places to look are canadian cyclist classifieds and pinkbike.com classifieds. there's also a kanata mountainbike site with a classifieds section but it's mostly mtbs. good luck!

Ben


----------



## mmMike (Jun 12, 2010)

Just in case anyone was wondering, I picked up a 2009 Devinci Silverstone SL2 today. It's a nice bike and I'm looking forward to riding it.


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

Used? Where did you get it from? I am in a similar boat looking for a used bike as I don't want to break the bank the first time out.


----------



## mmMike (Jun 12, 2010)

I got it used, off of usedottawa.com. I managed to get the seller to drop the price a bit, bringing it closer to my budget.

Good luck finding a bike, it's not easy in this area. People don't seem to want to sell them.


----------

